# Kayak Pinned Avon CO (All parties OK)



## Kyle (Aug 5, 2004)

*Found Liquid Logic Avon CO*

We found the boat and Z-Dragged it off the log jam.
Be careful out there.. It took 4 super strong buys and a 3-1 mechanical advantage and we nearly had to go for a 5-1.

Thanks and thanks again...


----------

